# Bmw E92 - things to look for



## DrrnCour (Dec 1, 2011)

Going to look at a bmw e92 this weekend from a dealer. Slightly higher miles then wanted at 90,000 but it's an ex company car so hopefully well looked after. It's a great price also.

Any real specifics to look out for? It doesn't have idrive, that doesn't matter to me. Has full black leather, 17 wheels with bridge stones I believe, steering wheel controls. Tax and not till oct 13. It's a 320i. (Enough for. Family cruiser)

Any questions to ask apart from obvious ones.


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

I think there are some reported issues with the engine on those...check out e90post for more info.

http://www.e90post.com/forums/showthread.php?t=136258


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

looks like a car craft pic, i went there once to look at a few cars - they didnt start or turn on at all, they had tears in the interior and dirty as anything. not looked after at all.


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

If you're after a good E92 I have my 330d up for sale on here
viewtopic.php?f=41&t=308827


----------



## Dance171 (Feb 8, 2009)

markypoo said:


> If you're after a good E92 I have my 330d up for sale on here
> viewtopic.php?f=41&t=308827


This looks much nicer than the 320! The 320 is very sluggish jumping from your tt to a 320 you will notice a huge difference and instantly miss the TT! The 330 is a much better choice having more performance, a nicer drive and similar mpg to a 320

Mark what's next for you?


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

Dance171 said:


> markypoo said:
> 
> 
> > If you're after a good E92 I have my 330d up for sale on here
> ...


Not sure at the moment Chris but a 335d is high up on the list just the extra fuel holding me back, my 330d has been excellent, no problems at all, fast and great mpg so may go for another :wink:


----------



## Dance171 (Feb 8, 2009)

markypoo said:


> Dance171 said:
> 
> 
> > markypoo said:
> ...


335d is an awesome motor mate my bro had a white one red leather and every option imaginable lovely cars and with a remap they become monsters hoping out 350 bhp and 700nm of torque even give mine a good go lol


----------



## Dance171 (Feb 8, 2009)

Bros old 335d


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

Wow there's a blast from the past  chris and mark still hanging around on here 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 
Basky.


----------



## Dance171 (Feb 8, 2009)

basky said:


> Wow there's a blast from the past  chris and mark still hanging around on here
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Basky.


Lol I've always been lurking in the background matey  can't beat this forum to be fair!! Beemer one is s***e wish it was half as resourceful as this one! Think it's because my current motor is rare in comparison and not owned by alot of enthusiasts unfortunately

Ur tt still going strong? Still see mine from time to time lol


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

Nice one Chris, you not tempted to get another just for a weekend toy? Still have mine and she's going well on all fronts. The mod's have slowed down Lol and try to use it a little more as my son had his eyes on it in the garage 

Nice to see some old faces on here again, miss the old crew


----------



## Dance171 (Feb 8, 2009)

basky said:


> Nice one Chris, you not tempted to get another just for a weekend toy? Still have mine and she's going well on all fronts. The mod's have slowed down Lol and try to use it a little more as my son had his eyes on it in the garage
> 
> Nice to see some old faces on here again, miss the old crew


Lol make sure you hide the keys  I'm tempted by a weekend toy now and again but with the mods I have the 645 is a toy in itself! Really quick and not a great deal keeps up with it but it keeps the comfortand luxury. A TT wouldn't come close to touching it with a stock turbo and wouldn't want to spend all that money again lol. 350z is also tempting at the price but again nowhere near as quick as the Beemer so a little pointless

Keeping it another 2 year then will look at upgrading to the 500bhp club 

Also got a civic type r new shape with subtle mods to give me a change now and again so I never get bored of either. Thats also a decent toy. Great car revs like a bike and feel more of a kid in it to keep me young  plenty of toys as its fully loaded with a computer like I drive and big rage alloys etc


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

basky said:


> Wow there's a blast from the past  chris and mark still hanging around on here
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Basky.


Yes still come on here John, dont want to miss anything do I :roll: 
As Chris says the Bmw forums aren't quite the same but then Ive seen a change in this one with alot of people leaving.
Do you think we've hijacked this thread ???? :lol:


Dance171 said:


> basky said:
> 
> 
> > Nice one Chris, you not tempted to get another just for a weekend toy? Still have mine and she's going well on all fronts. The mod's have slowed down Lol and try to use it a little more as my son had his eyes on it in the garage
> ...


I had a FN2 Type R Chris it was a great car, didnt want to sell it but put tooooo many miles on it so it had to go [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Dance171 (Feb 8, 2009)

Yip sorry op well and truly hijacked lol 

Civic is a gr8 car mate ours only has 40k on it took me ages to hold out for the correct one! The computer and sat nav is rare as rocking horse s*** but defo worth it for the media side etc and I wanted the rages too so to find one with both at the right price with the right milage was very lucky. It hasn't skipped a beat since owning her either very reliable and fun 8)


----------



## DrrnCour (Dec 1, 2011)

jays_225 said:


> looks like a car craft pic, i went there once to look at a few cars - they didnt start or turn on at all, they had tears in the interior and dirty as anything. not looked after at all.


Yeah didn't bother going there in the end. Heard some chocking stories, going to pay a little more and get from bmw. Well spotted with the pic.


----------



## DrrnCour (Dec 1, 2011)

markypoo said:


> If you're after a good E92 I have my 330d up for sale on here
> viewtopic.php?f=41&t=308827


Looks lovely, thing is I am a few k short and putting the rest on interest free card. So has to be a dealer really. :-(


----------



## DrrnCour (Dec 1, 2011)

Dance171 said:


> Yip sorry op well and truly hijacked lol
> 
> Civic is a gr8 car mate ours only has 40k on it took me ages to hold out for the correct one! The computer and sat nav is rare as rocking horse s*** but defo worth it for the media side etc and I wanted the rages too so to find one with both at the right price with the right milage was very lucky. It hasn't skipped a beat since owning her either very reliable and fun 8)


Have considered a civic, but heart set on bmw. And this may sound a little silly and shallow but as I go to lots of meetings through my job, the bmw well lovely to turn up in.


----------



## DrrnCour (Dec 1, 2011)

Would love a 335 or a 330. However I want to cut down on commuting costs, if only slightly. Looking at a nice 325 at a dealers nx week.


----------



## Dance171 (Feb 8, 2009)

DrrnCour said:


> Would love a 335 or a 330. However I want to cut down on commuting costs, if only slightly. Looking at a nice 325 at a dealers nx week.


325 is alot better than a 320 matey just from experience they bore the hell out of ya lol


----------



## Dance171 (Feb 8, 2009)

DrrnCour said:


> Dance171 said:
> 
> 
> > Yip sorry op well and truly hijacked lol
> ...


BMW is defo the more prestigious badge mate I always take mine to my meetings ands it's a much more comfortable ride than the civic but I love them both for totally diff reasons


----------



## DrrnCour (Dec 1, 2011)

Well went to look at this m sport today, gonna sleep on it. But think its the one I really
Like. Good spec, and pristine.


----------

